# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم الكاتيل سوفت ويير(alcatel Software)  Marina ROM Lite GB + overclock  alcatel ot 990

## gsm_bouali

Marina ROM Lite  Je présente une rom pour OneTouch 990 sur Android 2.3.4 , Marina ROM Lite ! 
       Très bonne rom , très stable , bugs quasi inexistants , fin' bref' que du bon , en plus elle permet l'overclock ( 864 Mhz  , quand même ^^ selon le kernel ) et reste quand même très proche de  celle d'origine . Il y a certaines applications de bases désinstalables ,  à partir de l'application "réglages" puis "applications"  *1) Téléchargement :* 
La rom : 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Le kernel: (celui de 864Mhz) 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *2) L'installation*   *Pour la rom*  &#201;teindre le phone   Démarrez en Recovery  "Install zip from SD card"  Et sélectionnez le .zip de la rom   Puis redémarrez le phone et c'est bon pour la rom !     *Pour le recovery*   &#201;teindre le phone   Démarrez en Recovery  "Install zip from SD card"  Et sélectionnez le .zip du kernel .  Redémarrez le phone et réglez les fréquence celons vos besoins avec SetCpu    Et  voila , petite rom sympa qui permet de jouer au jeux Gameloft en étant  fluide (bon pas tous , mais bon , nova 1 et co passe large avec fluidité  ! )   
   Source  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## douib

شكرا وبارك الله فيك

----------


## sdjeroum

مشكور

----------


## alielloul

شك                 
شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا

----------

